# No hangout threads for Socionics Club?



## sandras (Jul 8, 2018)

There is a hangout thread for quadra, but no hangout thread for club? 

It said club is for: common interests and activities. Is that true?

I am socials: sensing and ethical (SF), an SEE. 

Wonder if I can hang out with other socials: sensing and ethical (SF), or SEE, SEI, ESE, and ESI in a thread like the gamma thread?

I wonder if we have common interests and activities.


----------

